# Not receiving texts with the 2.11.605.3 radio?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Just installed this yesterday and noticed I am no longer receiving texts. I got literally two today when I should have had a lot more. I had to switch the CDMA radio back to the previous one, but kept the LTE radio the same.

Any one else have this issue? If you do then there's your fix right there


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the newest radio and the stock debloat of the newest leak. Recieving messages just fine here.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am receiving texts just fine on the latest CDMA radio and the latest LTE radio in the latest radio leak .3.

EDIT: This is using Bamf forever 1.0.6


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on this radio on CM7 and haven't had an issue with calls, data or text/mms at all.


----------



## mperson007 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the same problem of not receiving SMS or MMS messages. I switched back to the 817/802 radio combo and all works fine now.

Edit: still having issues. People are getting my messages but I'm not getting theirs. I'm using BAMF SOAB rom. Guess it's time to flash something else (too bad cuz I really like the SOAB rom).


----------



## rngrrymd (Aug 13, 2011)

mperson, have u wiped all and reinstalled the soab ROM a 2nd time? Have had to do before. running .906 radio, bamf forever 1.0.6, Imoseyon 3.7 kernel all fine here mms good.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess it's only affecting certain people.. I only downgraded the CDMA radio to fix it. I was having the issue on multiple roms


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

hm, i was trying to figure out why i was having trouble sending texts. i guess this explains it.
thanks.
radio downgrade time.


----------



## project.in.process (Jul 26, 2011)

same issue here
everything was running fine on
Bamf Forever 1.0.6
wiped everything 3 times before installing it.
upgraded radio to the .3 radio leak/official
then started having problems receiving texts. like, no texts. sporadically get a few but never from my girlfriend. this causes issues 

guess it's time to downgrade (CDMA) radio just like everyone else & hope for the best.
update: already received 5 texts after texting her w/i the past 20 minutes. will require longer testing phase but that's 5 more than i received from her during all of yesterday on the previous radio. received none from her this morning on the .3 CDMA version radio)


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't think I was having this issue, but just remembered a few days ago my girlfriend didn't receive a couple texts I sent her. No problem's since then and it may have just been a fluke but I will definitely remember this if it happens again.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I didn't think I was having this issue, but just remembered a few days ago my girlfriend didn't receive a couple texts I sent her. No problem's since then and it may have just been a fluke but I will definitely remember this if it happens again.


To think this is our gingerbread ota...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> To think this is our gingerbread ota...


Yea, and for once I don't get the satisfaction of saying "Another reason I love CM", lol.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I would like to say thank you to the OP as I'm on BAMF SoaB v0.713 running the latest radio and I just started not receiving text this morning. I downgraded just the CDMA radio and the text are flowing in now!!!

I feel really bad for the non-rooted that took the OTA Gingerbread update before it was pulled. Just think, a bad radio that you can't receive text on and no VM notifications.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"bp328i said:


> I would like to say thank you to the OP as I'm on BAMF SoaB v0.713 running the latest radio and I just started not receiving text this morning. I downgraded just the CDMA radio and the text are flowing in now!!!
> 
> I feel really bad for the non-rooted that took the OTA Gingerbread update before it was pulled. Just think, a bad radio that you can't receive text on and no VM notifications.


They pulled it?! I was gonna unroot to get it, then reroot. Pheww glad I didn't


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"bp328i said:


> I would like to say thank you to the OP as I'm on BAMF SoaB v0.713 running the latest radio and I just started not receiving text this morning. I downgraded just the CDMA radio and the text are flowing in now!!!
> 
> I feel really bad for the non-rooted that took the OTA Gingerbread update before it was pulled. Just think, a bad radio that you can't receive text on and no VM notifications.


No problem bud. I noticed I wasn't the only one having the issue so naturally there had to be something wrong ...

And sucks for them, especially if they need it for work...and by work I mean girlfriends


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I kind of got this thought but wasn't sure. Which radio did you downgrade to?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm, mrpicolas from DL was in my store today with this same issue but he was on the MR2 OTA radio not even the newest leak. Tier 2 tech support told him he had to replace the phone. Just wierd that this would be happening now after the ota.

I might get a hold of the network tech I know and see if he knows anything about the network having radio issues.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Hmm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> Just installed this yesterday and noticed I am no longer receiving texts. I got literally two today when I should have had a lot more. I had to switch the CDMA radio back to the previous one, but kept the LTE radio the same.
> 
> Any one else have this issue? If you do then there's your fix right there


I flashed this a couple days ago, and have no problems so far, texts come in, and go out. Btw..... Running Bamf SoAB


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I had this problem as well. I was running bamf soab with the new radios. Flashed multiple roms and still was not receiving texts. Flashed back to the MR2.5 radios and then flashed cm7 to see if it was something related to sense. Switching to the old radios and aosp fixed it for me. I have since reflashed the new radios and have been running various sense roms with no problems.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> I had this problem as well. I was running bamf soab with the new radios. Flashed multiple roms and still was not receiving texts. Flashed back to the MR2.5 radios and then flashed cm7 to see if it was something related to sense. Switching to the old radios and aosp fixed it for me. I have since reflashed the new radios and have been running various sense roms with no problems.


Have you tried Invigorate yet?


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've tried almost all of the GB radios, and I'm still not getting texts. I can send them just fine, but I get nothing back in. I also went back to Bamf Forever earlier today and the MR2.5 radio set, but still had no luck. I'm on Invigorate beta IV now, and was on it or SoaB when my SMS stopped coming in. I switched within a short time frame, so I don't know which one caused it. Was already on the .3 radio set when I first flashed both Sense 3.5 roms.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Had this issue as well vzw replaced my phone but after reflashing the unrooted ruu and factoy reset and. New sim it fixed it tech support also rebuilt my line so if you factory reset it may help just an fyi on what I did to get it working


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

So I flashed CM7 and it seems to have taken care of the issue. I'm still on an older CDMA radio, so I'll try going back to the .3 release and see if SMS breaks again.


----------

